

Browse github fast with GithubFinder - clyfe
http://sr3d.github.com/GithubFinder/?utm_source=bml&user_id=sr3d&repo=GithubFinder

======
trustfundbaby
You should change the name.

Because of it, I was expecting some ultra fast github search ... it took me
about a minute or two of staring at the interface to figure out it was just a
repo browser.

Nice job otherwise though.

~~~
clyfe
I was always annoyed by the ajaxless slow github directory listing, especially
on java-deep repos, when I stumbled on this project I found it a god-sent so I
hurried to HN to post it.

~~~
sr3d
Thanks for the love :) It's funny because when I posted it a while back, my
post went nowhere, couldn't even make it to the frontpage. I thought with the
high number of Github users here on HN, it would get a bit more traction. But
it got picked up by TheChangeLog and surprisingly a lot of Japanese sites. I
guess the posting time on HN is very critical on how the post gets read and
upvoted. Nonetheless, I'm glad that more people know about GithubFinder and I
can help save their time.

I'd highly recommend the Bookmarklet and the Userscript. Both are real time
savers. There are other enhancements that I have not had a chance to
implement, such as bookmarkable URL and better syntax highlighting, hopefully
GHF will be even better when that's done.

~~~
clyfe
I marketed it better, ie. "browse fast"

------
bradly
Making it even more impressive: "Github Finder is built as a contest entry
into the 10K Apart contest (<http://10k.aneventapart.com/>)."

~~~
sr3d
Sadly, it wasn't accepted into the 10K Apart contest, because I was using a
small proxy script to grab the content of files for the code/diff view. I
could have disabled the feature to re-submit, but I didn't want to have a
crippled version out so in the end, I did not resubmit to the 10K apart
contest. I had one hell of a time coding it up though. It was a lot of fun.

------
notmyname
Nice interface. I do see one issue, though.

Click on a file in a subfolder, then click on a file in a top-level folder.
Both remain highlighted. See the screenshot for an example.

[http://c0280441.cdn.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/Screen%20s...](http://c0280441.cdn.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/Screen%20shot%202010-11-19%20at%202.34.57%20PM.png)

~~~
clyfe
contribute bugfixes to <http://github.com/sr3d/GithubFinder>

------
msbmsb
All diff views are returning HTTP 301s instead of the commits for me, same for
everyone else?

I really like this viewer, definitely much easier to quickly browse a repo
than normal.

Also, link to original HN post by app author:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1630306>

~~~
sr3d
This issue has been fixed. I was using a proxy to grab the raw file from
Github via normal http, but recently Github has been defaulted to serve via
https, and forces all normal http traffic to https with a 301, thus the proxy
failed. I updated the code to us https instead so the diff view should be
working again.

------
mickeyben
Very nice ! I always end up cloning the repository even if I just want to read
it.

~~~
bkhl
+1 Viewing code just became much easier, although I always like to open a lot
of files :)

~~~
grandalf
maybe the app could capture alt-tab to toggle between the files you've already
viewed in a repo.

------
alexyoung
Jubilator is a similar and very nice project:

<http://jubilator.thumblemonks.com/#/thumblemonks/jubilator>

------
clyfe
Related <http://githubissues.heroku.com/> (built with capuccino)

------
vrish88
This provides such an improvement while browsing repos on Github. Now I won't
have to clone a repository just look around!

------
xtacy
ymacs [<http://ymacs.org>] integration would also be awesome. =)

------
spiffworks
It doesn't seem to be working with xml files. Any particular reason why?
Otherwise awesome. Will be using it heavily.

------
j2d2j2d2
I'd love the ability to grep these files

------
wanderr
Not working for private repos?

